# Going away sea horse feeding issue



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

We have booked 2 family trips this summer with the longest of the two being 7 days. I have 2 tanks, one of which can be setup with an auto-feeder. The other tank has 2 seahorses who need more frequent feeding of frozen food. I've been thinking it might work to order a lot of mysid shrimp and just drop them in the tank. This might allow the seahorses to find their own food but I don't know how long that would last.

Set aside the obvious "have someone feed them", does anyone have any ideas? The trips aren't until July so there is enough time for me to come up with a game plan.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'll feed them for you dude. My mother-in-law lives near courtice so we're there a few times a week to visit and I wouldn't mind at all.

I couldn't see any other way of doing it.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Dropping that much food in at once.... Expect a crashed tank when you get home.

If altcharacter can do, Take the offer, Plus your getting someone with a clue, rather then getting a family member to do it, Then get home and find everthing dead.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I appreciate the offer but I'm in Uxbridge which is an hour north from Scarborough. You're right about the crash too I suspect.


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm thinking you meant live mysids that you're planning to add to the tank, not frozen...

Really that's the trickiest thing about seahorses. The longest I've gone was 2 and half days, in an established system full of critters, and they were all mad at me when i got back, and my male aborted his brood.

hate to state the obvious...get someone to check in on them. you can do one feed every other day, regular amounts. They'll be hungry when you get back, but this would be better than having a friendly neighbour overfeed (been there done that  )


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Yeah I meant live mysid. I'm concerned about over feeding even if its frozen as i rinse first because it clouds the water. I'm going to have to get a neighbor or someone close in proximity and who is not inexperienced.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

good luck dude and i hope it wrks out. my offer still stands though


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

I appreciate the offer but I couldn't ask someone to drive an hour 1 way to feed them then drive back. I'm going to investigate the live mysid more as I think it may be doable. The cost is pretty high for the shrimp but if I know 1 order could keep them for the week then it would be worth it.


altcharacter said:


> good luck dude and i hope it wrks out. my offer still stands though


----------

